
New York attorney general is investigating fake net neutrality comments - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/21/16686644/eric-schneiderman-fcc-net-neutrality-spam-investigation-evidence
======
tareqak
Original title: _New York attorney general says the FCC won’t help investigate
fake net neutrality comments_

Techmeme summary: _Adi Robertson / The Verge: NY AG says the FCC has ignored
multiple requests for logs and records amid NY's investigation of the flood of
fake net neutrality comments to the federal agency_

